# Customary New Member Thread



## Tmac (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello CB,

I've been trolling here since I found the site a few weeks ago, and decided to finally register tonight. 

A brief background:

I did some tech theatre in College (a few years ago now), mostly as LD and/or ME for straight theatre and some dance. I've got some experience with busking around movers at parties and some special events (even got a movie credit doing this!). 

I studied physics at the undergrad level (some experience in a lab) and currently work part-time in physics education.

I've got a decent bit of audio experience, more recording than live production, though that ratio is changing quickly these days.

Currently working as TD at a 1000 seat theatre running mostly concerts and movies, with the occasional theatrical production.


----------



## Pip (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome aboard, sir!


----------



## Kelite (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes, welcome to the CB Tmac!

We look forward to positive discussions with you and to benefit from your unique background. SAAAAAAALUTE!


----------



## Tmac (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 13, 2008)

I've heard of the Big Mac and the Little Mac

and now we have the Tmac.

I truly have seen everything 

welcome to cb


----------

